# Twisp Batteries



## Allan

Can any of the Twisp (ers) please let me know what kind of battery life they are getting. I find that they last about 2 tanks of juice so for my usage that means I need 2 batteries per day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> Can any of the Twisp (ers) please let me know what kind of battery life they are getting. I find that they last about 2 tanks of juice so for my usage that means I need 2 batteries per day.



When I first started out I went through 2-3 Twisp Batteries a day and 4-5 refills.

Now I go through one Nautilus on a Zmax with a spare 18650 battery I change 3/4 of the way through the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

Rob Fisher said:


> When I first started out I went through 2-3 Twisp Batteries a day and 4-5 refills.
> 
> Now I go through one Nautilus on a Zmax with a spare 18650 battery I change 3/4 of the way through the day.



Hi Rob, I like the size and feel of the Twisp so any replacement would need to be a similar style. At some stage I do want to try and establish the pro's and cons of top coil / bottom coil / double coil etc. Lots of information here but not enough time to research it!

Work is the curse of the Vaping man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporeon

Allan said:


> Hi Rob, I like the size and feel of the Twisp so any replacement would need to be a similar style. At some stage I do want to try and establish the pro's and cons of top coil / bottom coil / double coil etc. Lots of information here but not enough time to research it!
> 
> Work is the curse of the Vaping man!



I can get through about half a day with my Twisp battery and I need to do 1 refill (They don't state the size but I'm very sure it's a tiny tank). I use my digicig there after as a backup. The Digicig is single bottom coil and I never have any problems with it, just the battery doesn't give much oomph. The Twisp however give me leaks, dry hits, and some strange tastes of flavour sometimes. Anyways I'm gonna be upgrading to a Vision Spinner 2 VV and Protank 3 mini as soon as possible! It's similar I'm the look and feel of Twisp, but oh so much better... Will let you know how it goes when I get it this week, but for now here's @Vape Of Snape pic of the same setup so you can see.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Snape of Vape

@Vaporeon It's @Snape of Vape but thanks for the attempt there 

@Allan I get also around half a day on the twisp, depending on the coil etc I'm using. As @Vaporeon posted, I'd suggest getting a Spinner 2 with that protank mini 3, great combo to use and not too sluggish. I got a Spinner 1 after my Twisp and then a Spinner 2 when it came out. Now I'm selling the Spinner 1 and some tanks I have as I just have too much gear and stuff that's not being used.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

@Allan In terms of short term battery life, my Twisp usually lasts me about 2 days (3 tanks of flavour). Make sure that when you are charging it, even if if light on the battery is white, let it charge all the way through until the light on the charger (not the adapter) is green. This usually takes about 2-3 hours. In terms of long term battery life, I have heard that Twisp batteries are good for about 500 charges, after that you will need a new battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporeon

Snape of Vape said:


> @Vaporeon It's @Snape of Vape but thanks for the attempt there
> 
> @Allan I get also around half a day on the twisp, depending on the coil etc I'm using. As @Vaporeon posted, I'd suggest getting a Spinner 2 with that protank mini 3, great combo to use and not too sluggish. I got a Spinner 1 after my Twisp and then a Spinner 2 when it came out. Now I'm selling the Spinner 1 and some tanks I have as I just have too much gear and stuff that's not being used.


Kak! Sorry @Snape of Vape ... Still getting used to this. Anyways, since that last post I have received my mPT3 and Vision Spinner 2, and what a power combo the are! Really enjoying them! And the grasp of the vision and performance of the mPT3 far out perform that of the Twisp... Battery life is longer, clouds are thicker, and taste is so much more refined... Plus, is looks super stylish. Just be prepared for a length adjustment as the combo can be rather long (but not in a bad way)... Anyways, my twisp is out... The tank even cracked and all its good for now is a spare battery from time to time. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall

I am really looking forward to the time that my Twisp gives up. I got my mind set on that vision spinner 2 and protank 3 mini.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Avikaar Sonlall said:


> I am really looking forward to the time that my Twisp gives up. I got my mind set on that vision spinner 2 and protank 3 mini.


The way you vape, the Twisp might never give up! Also look at the new Aerotank Mini, looks great and got some rave reviews.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

